# Change Website from pixels to percentage



## lacat1 (May 2, 2011)

I have webeasy pro 8. I want to change my website from pixels to display percantage of 100% so it will show as a full page in all website browsers. 

Can anyone tell me how to get my website to show full in all browsers or to change the pixels to percentage of 100%?


----------



## liam_1412 (Apr 30, 2011)

It would largely depend if only the wrapper has been defined has pixels, or if every div!

You need to open the CSS file in a text editor (Notepad++ | 5.9) is far superior to the one provided in windows. If you cut and paste the code from that in here, I will have a look for you. 

Thanks


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Same advice as Liam above,

without seeing the source i don't know how easy the transition will be.


----------



## lacat1 (May 2, 2011)

liam_1412 said:


> It would largely depend if only the wrapper has been defined has pixels, or if every div!
> 
> You need to open the CSS file in a text editor (Notepad++ | 5.9) is far superior to the one provided in windows. If you cut and paste the code from that in here, I will have a look for you.
> 
> Thanks


 

Here is the code for the css index file:


/*--- Avanquest WebEasy Page Style ---*/

span#e4 { /* company_website001003.jp... */
background : transparent url(company_website001003.jpg) no-repeat top left;
position : absolute;
left : 2.25pt;
top : 16.50pt;
width : 340.50pt;
height : 75.75pt;
}
div#e3 {
position : absolute;
left : 681.00pt;
top : 24.00pt;
width : 207.75pt;
height : 24.00pt;
}
img#e2 { /* company_website001002.jp... */
position : absolute;
left : 680.25pt;
top : 706.50pt;
width : 213.75pt;
height : 16.50pt;
}
span#e1 { /* company_website001001.jp... */
background : transparent url(company_website001001.jpg) no-repeat top left;
position : absolute;
left : 37.50pt;
top : 60.75pt;
width : 260.25pt;
height : 25.50pt;
}
body#page { /* Page Body */
background-color: #ffffff;
}

/*--- EndOfFile ---*/


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Depending on the structure of your site some things may need a fixed width.

I will have to see the structure to decide.

if you have a chance read this: Syntax and basic data types


----------



## liam_1412 (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you have a URL of the site so I can take a look. 

Thanks


----------



## lacat1 (May 2, 2011)

liam_1412 said:


> Do you have a URL of the site so I can take a look.
> 
> www.rareimpressions.com
> 
> ...


 

Home


----------



## lacat1 (May 2, 2011)

Laxer said:


> Depending on the structure of your site some things may need a fixed width.
> 
> I will have to see the structure to decide.
> 
> if you have a chance read this: Syntax and basic data types


 
Thank you.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

The way your site is laid out now will make it very difficult to convert to percentages unless you're familiar with the javascript.

The site is all laid out with divs with ids=e##

i think it would be far more efficient to switch to a base template then go with that.

for instance, your menu up top could easily be done with html/css using an unorganized list(<ul>)


----------



## lacat1 (May 2, 2011)

Laxer said:


> The way your site is laid out now will make it very difficult to convert to percentages unless you're familiar with the javascript.
> 
> The site is all laid out with divs with ids=e##
> 
> ...


I think you are right. I can create pages myself, but I am having trouble because I purchased this webeasy probram which is making it hard for me to do things free hand. I am having trouble working around the program. Thanks for the advice :grin:


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If you have basic knowledge of html and css i suggest building the site yourself.

This will probably take longer (unless you are going to convert the current to %), but it will give you a much better understanding of the site making future edits quick and accurate.

It will also prevent you from having to hire a webdesigner or pay for a template.


----------



## lacat1 (May 2, 2011)

Laxer said:


> If you have basic knowledge of html and css i suggest building the site yourself.
> 
> This will probably take longer (unless you are going to convert the current to %), but it will give you a much better understanding of the site making future edits quick and accurate.
> 
> It will also prevent you from having to hire a webdesigner or pay for a template.


 
Your right. I can build a website but it would take me a lot longer. I still look up code. I am not going to worry about the websites container and just work with it. I can still add some of the new jquery features that are really cute and when I link my external pages they look fine. 

Great thanks to everyone who took the time to help. ray:


----------

